# For Harry



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry and others that want to use the 40mm guide ..

Many of the members have the Bosch like I do and would like to get and use the 40mm guide,but they don't make one for the Bosch, here's just a easy way to get one that cost about 30 cents in poly. stock to make, the 1 3/4" hole saw is right at 40mm inside diam..and with a 1 3/8" bit one can make one in about 15 mins. or so.. 
No need to buy one just make one 

No glue needed to keep the ring in place because the poly.with just slip on and hold the ring tight in place just by taping it in to place.. 

======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Great idea.  

I do see a problem though. Unless some routers receive a new plate, some like the Makita an Craftsmen are fastened in place by screws. As you know, both of my Makita's have the OP plate, so, no problem there. Both of my craftsmen, well... you know the rest of the story.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

No big deal just use the 1" guide and make a 40mm ring to fit it 
I think I will make one just for kicks tomorrow just to show how easy it is to do.. 


======



Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> I do see a problem though. Unless some routers receive a new plate, some like the Makita an Craftsmen are fastened in place by screws. As you know, both of my Makita's have the OP plate, so, no problem there. Both of my craftsmen, well... you know the rest of the story.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> No big deal just use the 1" guide and make a 40mm ring to fit it
> I think I will make one just for kicks tomorrow just to show how easy it is to do..
> ...


Before everyone jumps at the making of the 40mm guide suggested we are defeating the purpose of having a 40mm guide.
We are restricting the size of the largest cutter we can use.and the router chuck will not penetrate through the guide especially when we are using the 1/4" range of cutters so in my humble opinion it really is a waste of time. We do not make a 40mm guide just for the sake of having that diameter there are good reasons for purchasing the manufactured guide if it should be available for your router. The 1 3/8" guide available can be substituted for the 40mm. and Bob was there more to you previous posting 'Bump'?

Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry that I missed your post Bob, I have previously mentioned that sleeving a small guide can have it's drawbacks, however sleeving an already large one is fine, and you certainly have mastered the art of sleeving.
Whilst on about Bosch routers, some years ago when I had one, I made a bayonet adaptor to take the threaded brass guides.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

The bump post is just a way to pop up the post one more time , posting a item to the forum it like putting a note in a bottle with luck the one you want to see the bottle floating on the forum waters will see it if not some more air in the bottle will make it float one time b/4 it sinks to the bottom with the rest of the posted items.. 

If we could get a 40mm guide for the routers we have and use it would be great but most of the mfg. don't make one, so the ring is just a easy way to have one, if you note I used a 1 3/8" ID guide to keep the hole as big as I could,, it's true it's just for the Bosch but other router types can be done the same way without paying a ton of money to have one made or buying one from the mfg. ,this one only cost about 30 cents to make unlike the one we could buy from the router mfg. for about 15.00 dollars... 

All I can say rework your templates and drawings so the rest of the world can use the guides we can get, it's a very small world now and we all don't use the metric system  and I don't think we will for a long time..

I always wondered why you didn't do that from square one..I'm sure it would help your sales of the new cd/dvd you are coming out with...  most items made today are geared up to sale to the USA..where the money at. 
I'm not saying we are rich but just look at all the junk yards full of the old PC's...(computers..) that should tell you something about Americans ....we buy tons and put tons in the trash can...

===





template tom said:


> Before everyone jumps at the making of the 40mm guide suggested we are defeating the purpose of having a 40mm guide.
> We are restricting the size of the largest cutter we can use.and the router chuck will not penetrate through the guide especially when we are using the 1/4" range of cutters so in my humble opinion it really is a waste of time. We do not make a 40mm guide just for the sake of having that diameter there are good reasons for purchasing the manufactured guide if it should be available for your router. The 1 3/8" guide available can be substituted for the 40mm. and Bob was there more to you previous posting 'Bump'?
> 
> Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

Here's some snapshots of the ones I made today just for kicks ,, 

They are 40mm on the outside and 3/4" and 1" on the inside,, they will fit the 1 3/16" and the 1 1/2" type brass guides , the one that fits the 3/4" hole is for the Triton, it's the biggest one I have in the set but it works about the same as all the others with 2 screw holes in them ,to hold them in the router, the ones I hate   


========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

When your new cd/dvd comes out Tom let me know I am ready to purchase one.


----------

